# Tandems with couplers



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I started a thread a while back about looking for a mountain tandem. What tandems do you know of that have coupler options. Price is a factor to some degree. Frame only mind you. I assemble all of my bikes.

I was really looking at going to a Ventana ECDM but am really leaning towards a Co-Motion Java with a thudbuster for my stoker rather than a full suspension.

Still a month or so away from pulling the trigger but I appreciate feedback ad thoughts from other off road tandem riders.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Check out Curtlo cycles. He is very reasonable and will build whatever you want. He has used s&s and ritchey breakaway couplers, though I am not sure if the ritchey design will work on a tandem. He built us a mtn tandem back in 2002. Now I want 29+. I think his website is .Curtlo Cycles - Handmade bicycles. Custom Mountain Bike, Road, Cyclocross, Tandem bikes. He doesn't keep web updated very often.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the Curtlo link. I sent him an e-mail.

The Ritchey coupler looks interesting too. I saw their tandem and it looked like a decent ride. The only thing I didn't like was the QR in the rear. I am pretty stubborn about using 12x142 hubs.

I've got it narrowed down to 2 or 3 companies now.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

After speaking with Doug Curtiss last night, we've pulled the trigger and are having him build us a custom frame. It will be about 8 or 9 weeks out, but that is fine.

I let my wife pick the color which made her happy. Even though she likes pink, she opted for blue. So Doug will be doing a 1/2 and 1/2 paint job. Blue on the front and pink on the back.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

You will find Doug very easy to work with. He makes a great bike. congrats.


----------

